# Simple 'surface grinder' for washers



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

This may not be new to you but any time I need to reduce the thickness of a washer or flatten the typical punched washer this is how I do it; like most of you I don't have a surface grinder for such a task.

Needed - 
1. Scrap block of wood large enough to hold securely 
2. Forstner bit slightly larger than the washer
3. Drill slight recess in the scrap block (less than the thickness of your washer)
4. Belt sander to flatten or reduce the thickness

Some tips - use a magnet or pliers to pick the washer up after sanding because it will be HOT, lightly sand each side and keep it moving to distribute the heat, cool the washer quickly with water if you need to test the new thickness, set the block and washer on the belt sander and THEN turn it on, stop the sander with the block and washer still on the belt...

Hope this helps someone on this seldom needed task,
David


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

David
I'm curious, what do you use these thin washers for?


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Toolman50 said:


> David
> I'm curious, what do you use these thin washers for?


In this case I needed to add a little more space to make more of the pinion gear contact the rack but two washers were too much (pinion is on the other side). I'm setting up my CNC router and fine tuning the rack and pinion, drive belts, linear rails, etc. 

I don't need thin washers very often, maybe once a year, but when two is too much and one isn't enough...


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

You can buy brass shim washers for this type work also.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Toolman50 said:


> You can buy brass shim washers for this type work also.


Yes sir, and I have brass shim stock. But I also had in hand washers that were just slightly too thick and a block of wood so I just went with that. Now if I had been out and about I might have picked up something else but this worked just fine and I got to give a little tip someone might find useful at some point. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

difalkner said:


> Yes sir, and I have brass shim stock. But I also had in hand washers that were just slightly too thick and a block of wood so I just went with that. Now if I had been out and about I might have picked up something else but this worked just fine and I got to give a little tip someone might find useful at some point. Thanks! :thumbsup:


It is a good tip, thanks for showing it.

There are always those moments when we have to work with what we have available.


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 20, 2012)

Very useful tip, thanks.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Another "necessity is the mother of invention" idea! Thanks for sharing, and be safe.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Just an FYI on your setup...

Your wood is acting as a heat sink...this is a good thing.In a way that mag chucks on SG's,lack.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

BWSmith said:


> Just an FYI on your setup...
> 
> Your wood is acting as a heat sink...this is a good thing.In a way that mag chucks on SG's,lack.


And you'll note it became *quite* a heat sink at one point when I was lost in thought and let my mind wander - cooked one washer!!  LOL!


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes but,burning or charring wood has been a "flux" in the world of heat treating metals....and continues to be...since,well forever.


----------

